# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Русский народный календарь

## Irina

*РУССКИЙ НАРОДНЫЙ КАЛЕНДАРЬ*

*Месяцы:*

1. Пьянварь
2. Фигвраль
3. Кошмарт
4. Сопрель
5. Сымай
6. Теплюнь
7. Жарюль
8. Авгрусть
9. Свистябрь (Слюнтябрь)
10. Моктябрь
11. Гноябрь
12. Дубабрь

*Дни недели:*

поневольник, вздорник, череда, чертверх,
потница, своббота, раскисенье

(два последних — буходные, остальные — трудни… ;-))

----------


## Sanych

У меня и буходные бывают труднями ))

----------


## Justin

не потница , а питница)

----------

